# Dry, scaly eyelids.



## Paramnesia (Mar 12, 2008)

Currently my eyelids are so dry and scaly. I have no idea whats happened, I'm assuming its from MU use so I'm currently not using any.
So I'm wondering do you know any products that can prevent eyelids from drying out. I moisturize and always use a p/p as a base.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 12, 2008)

Well the same problem happend to me and I am still wondering what is the exact reason behind this, I tried diffrent eye moisturizer and with no result, then used Vasalin and found it is the best one and now my eyelide is getting better and better day after day, so try to put a thin layer of Vasalin on your eyelid every night and hope you get better.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah I've been using vaseline and aloe vera cream which helps but I really want to try something to prevent it from happening again, like an eye cream or eye primer.


----------



## sparkler (Mar 12, 2008)

are they stingy or itchy at all? i had this 4 years ago and it drove me insane...

i went to the doctors and they gave me antihistamine (sp?) cream and it cleared it right up.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 12, 2008)

I have this same problem and I started using an eye cream and its 100% better.
Im using MACs Moisturelush Eye Cream
Im a huge fan of it
A little bit goes a long way with that stuff =) Give it a try.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 12, 2008)

avocado oil is a great, inexpensive way to hydrate your eye area that's unlikely to cause any kind of allergic reaction [unless you're allergic to avocados]. Be sure to get the organic, coldpressed and unrefined avocado oil. I apply this around my eyes as soon as I wash my face; Then I use other eye creams because I'm in my forties and need actives that lift and reduce fine lines.


----------



## lovesicles (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe if you have spring allergies, that's why.
i have itchy eyelids too! and they've been red for a couple of days. :[


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 28, 2008)

this is helpful cause ive had the same problem
every once in a while my eyelids get dry, and red and they hurt, just the top of them tho, its weird, im sure its from Makeup


----------



## Renee (Mar 29, 2008)

For this problem, I use cortizone ointment and then put Neosporin on top of that before I got to bed. I have extremely sensitive skin and I do this every night to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 29, 2008)

I found Aloe vera cream made it go away, thank god it was disgusting. I think my eye MU was drying out my lids because it's not allergies, I normally get hayfever but never had that as a symptom plus its autumn here now.

I think I might try a eye primer under my p/p, I really wish the sold UDPP here.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 10, 2008)

Try MAC's Moisturelush Eye cream on your lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! It's wonderful. And a good dupe for UDPP which you can buy right here in Oz is Too Faced Shadow Insurance. You can buy it from Kit at Myer or the freestanding store on Chapel Street. I love it! >_<


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 10, 2008)

that happens to me all the time and ten i started using Dermologica Daily Microfoliant and its made with all natural ingredients and for all skin types i use it once a weeks to remove the dead skin


----------

